# Silpat



## virgo152 (May 22, 2008)

Who has a Silpat and love it?  I have a small and medium one.  I love cooking cheese on it.


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

I don't have Silpat per se.  Instead I have an assortment of Teflon sheets.  Love 'em.  Don't know how I got along without them.  Gave a set to our daughter for Christmas about 4 years ago.  She's a  believer, too.

They're considerably less expensive than Silpat and work just as well.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2008)

Chef allowed us to take those out of our knives & cooking tools, & i haven't tried mine yet. i wanna bake cake mix cookies later, so i'll try mine then!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 22, 2008)

Mine are Exopat (same as Silpat just a different brand) and I love them.


----------



## plumies (May 22, 2008)

I love my exopats, too!


----------



## sattie (May 23, 2008)

OK, what the heck is a silpat?


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2008)

a silicone baking liner, sattie.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 23, 2008)

Yeah - what luvs said! It's a "non-stick" reusable silicone mat used for baking in place of parchment paper.

_SilPat_ was probably the first brand to get attention in America - it's a silicone baking mat made in France that had the advantage over parchment paper (which is silicone impregnated or coated paper) in the fact that it could be reused for up to about 2,000 times at a temp of about 480ºF - which makes it cheaper per use than parchment paper. 

_Exopat_ is another French silicone baking mat that is less expensive, has a higher temp range (around 580ºF), and can be reused up to about 3.000 times - making it even more economical per use.

There are other brands, with different high-temp ranges, and number of reuses, and prices.


----------



## quicksilver (May 23, 2008)

*     I have 2. They cost about $20. They are great for some things (parmesan baskets, especially), but I still use parchment for bread.*
*And they still smell alittle when I use them.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 23, 2008)

I love mine - I have 4. I use 3 strictly for baking breads and the other for anything else.


----------



## jabbur (May 23, 2008)

Question, do you have to alter the baking time with these?  I've read on other threads about people having to adjust time with silicone pans so wondered if these mats change anything.


----------



## sattie (May 23, 2008)

Well heck, silly me!!   And I have one and use it! Shows you how observant I am!

Yes LOVE mine!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 24, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Question, do you have to alter the baking time with these? I've read on other threads about people having to adjust time with silicone pans so wondered if these mats change anything.


 
You have to make adjustments, either in time and/or temp, when changing _pan_ materials in baking - silicone, ceramincs, pottery, dark gray metal, dull matte-finish silvery aluminum, shiny aluminum, glass, cast iron, ceramic coated cast iron, etc. They all have different properties of heat absorption, retention or reflection. They also make a difference in browning.

As for the _mats_ ... I don't generally change anything. I do, however, notice that the bottoms do not brown as much as when using a greased pan or parchment paper.


----------



## quicksilver (May 24, 2008)

Just so you know, you don't just place product on silpat and bake. Place silpat on baking sheet, then bake. It's not study enough to lay in oven on its own. - You'll see.

I haven't had to adjust my cooking time.


----------



## virgo152 (May 24, 2008)

Yes, you need a baking sheet.  I heat up my food on it and make my pizza on it.  Iron Chef uses the Silpat as well as Martha Stuart.  I have the baking sheet with holes in it and it makes the food taste so much better.


----------



## Chopstix (May 24, 2008)

I have two silpats but haven't been able to use them for 3 years now since moving to Bangkok.  My oven here is smaller and the silpats would have to bend up a bit on the sides just to fit into the rack.  Just like I don't use some of my old baking sheets as they don't fit into the oven too.


----------



## jabbur (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  Don't know if I'll try one or not.  Since the kids have grown up, I find I'm not baking as much anymore.  May have to wait for grankids to get back into the cookie baking mode.  Now if I bake anything, it is usually a cake or some bar type thing.


----------



## Blondelle (May 24, 2008)

I have the Exopat ones. Can these be used under a heavy enameled iron dutch oven to avoid scraping up the bottom of it on the oven racks do you think? I'm afraid the cast iron sitting on it might generate too much heat and melt it. Anyone try that?


----------



## middie (May 24, 2008)

I love my silpat liners


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2008)

Blondelle said:


> I have the Exopat ones. Can these be used under a heavy enameled iron dutch oven to avoid scraping up the bottom of it on the oven racks do you think? I'm afraid the cast iron sitting on it might generate too much heat and melt it. Anyone try that?



I don't think you should worry, Blondelle.  If you set your oven at 350F and put any  pan/cookware in it, then it will be at 350F.  The temp the oven is set at is what everything inside comes to.   Cast iron will not "generate" heat.


----------

